# Building an AK-74 kit



## FRAMER (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello,

I'm thinking of buying an AK-74 kit but had never done anything like that before. Tried asking friends that I know and no one had build a kit before too. 
Done research online but still would like to find someone local that knows about building an AK kit.

Thanks.


----------



## windermike (Jul 3, 2009)

I am about to build my first one. I got a guy at work who has about tweny that he has built.

Mike


----------



## fathersam (Jul 5, 2009)

instead of building buy one rifle is cheaper than the kit 
http://www.classicarms.us/

if you have all the tools  hydraulic press and drill press and lots of time  then try the kit but you wont be saving any money.


----------



## FRAMER (Jul 6, 2009)

they got no ak-74 that i'm looking.


----------



## drenalin08 (Jul 14, 2009)

I've built several ak's what would you like to know?


----------



## FRAMER (Jul 14, 2009)

PM send.


----------

